# I think she doesn't like me



## Lorenc

I'd like to know how to express in Russian the Italian sentence: 'penso di non starle simpatico'; in English it could be translated as 'I think she doesn't like me', although the English sentence is ambiguous, as it can mean, 1., 'she doesn't fancy me', i.e. she's not romantically or physically interested in me or, 2., she generically doesn't like to be around me, perhaps doesn't like my sense of humour etc., without any implication of romance ('she' could be a 90-year-old neighbour). The Italian sentence can only mean 2., without any, let's say, romantic connotations at all.
These are some possibilities I came up with:
1. Думаю, что она меня не любит. (Polish-influenced structure, but I'm 99.9% certain that's a mistranslation in Russian)
2. Думаю, что я ей не [особо] нравлюсь. (should be okay but perhaps it suggests a reference to physical appearence?)
3. Думаю, что я не из числа её любимчиков. (maybe okay said about a teacher or some other contexts)
4. Думаю, что она меня не [особо] жалует. (similar to 2.)


----------



## Budspok

Much depends on the context. It could be anything like:
Мне кажется, я ей не нравлюсь/ я ей не симпатичен/она меня недолюбливает/ она меня не жалует...


----------



## Maroseika

_Я ей не нравлюсь_ is the most neutral, but also ambiguous. 
_Она меня не любит _also can mean both "ike" and "love".
By the way, *что *is rarely used in such phrases inoral speech. 
Of course, beyond the context it's impossible to judge.


----------



## Lorenc

Budspok said:


> Much depends on the context. It could be anything like:
> 1. Мне кажется, я ей не нравлюсь
> 2. я ей не симпатичен
> 3. она меня недолюбливает
> 4. она меня не жалует...



Thanks! I didn'd know недолюбливать, it seems a good choice. About 2., I was under the impression that симпатичный has come to mean 'good-looking, physically attractive' in Russian, isn't it so?



Maroseika said:


> _Я ей не нравлюсь_ is the most neutral, but also ambiguous.
> _Она меня не любит _also can mean both "like" and "love".
> By the way, *что *is rarely used in such phrases inoral speech.
> Of course, beyond the context it's impossible to judge.




Thanks. So, она меня не любит would be readily understood as 'doesn't like' rather than 'doesn't love' ?


----------



## Maroseika

Lorenc said:


> So, она меня не любит would be readily understood as 'doesn't like' rather than 'doesn't love' ?


No, it depends on the context.


----------



## Budspok

About 2., I was under the impression that симпатичный has come to mean 'good-looking, physically attractive' in Russian, isn't it so?

There's a difference between "(не-)симпатичный" and " (не) симпатичен кому-либо":
1. Клава несимпатичная девушка. - meaning Klava doesn't look too pretty.
2. Клава мне не симпатична. - meaning Kлава might be very pretty but I don't like  her manners, her way of behavor / because she's a heavy smoker and I can't stand that smell  etc.


----------



## Assiduous student

А что насчет "я ей не интересен"?  
Кстати, нет такого предложения в английском, как "I think she doesn't like me". Мы говорим только "I don't think she likes me" - отрицательная частица ставится перед глаголом "think". Мне всегда удивляет то, как русскоговорящие говорят "думаю, ты не прав", вместо "I don't think you're right".


----------



## Budspok

Assiduous student said:


> А что насчет "я ей не интересен"?



"Я ей неинтересен" может иметь несколько подтекстов, например:
- я ей не нравлюсь как мужчина;
- неинтересен как деловой партнёр (потому что не могу предложить выгодные для неё условия сделки);
-  неинтересен как собеседник (мой кругозор слишком узок)
и др.
Короче, надо уточнить, почему именно неинтересен.


----------



## Lyutik

Кстати, "неинтересен" - это краткое прилагательное от слова "неинтересный". Пишется слитно.


----------



## Maroseika

Assiduous student said:


> Меня всегда удивляет то, как русскоговорящие говорят "думаю, ты не прав", вместо "I don't think you're right".


"Не думаю, что ты прав" тоже говорят, это звучит менее категорично.


----------



## Okkervil

Lyutik said:


> Кстати, "неинтересен" - это краткое прилагательное от слова "неинтересный". Пишется слитно.


 Кстати, он нисколько ей не интересен. Да и вообще он никому не интересен.


----------



## Rosett

Можно ещё сказать: «Я ей безразличен».
Все вышеприведённые варианты вполне годятся.


----------



## Assiduous student

Lyutik said:


> Кстати, "неинтересен" - это краткое прилагательное от слова "неинтересный". Пишется слитно.



Спасибо. Я спросил у некого русского почему книга Алексиевича называется .... не женское лицо, а не неженское лицо. Он мне объяснил что прилагательные пишутся слитно только тогда, когда могут заменяться одним другим словом. н.п. невысокий = низкий. Но не женский не равно мужской. Может быть, в данном примере, неинтересный равно уродливый...


----------



## Assiduous student

Maroseika said:


> "Не думаю, что ты прав" тоже говорят, это звучит менее категорично.



Спасибо. Буду знать. В английском, говорим исключительно "I don't think....."


----------



## Lyutik

Assiduous student said:


> Спасибо. Я спросил у некого русского почему книга Алексиевича называется .... не женское лицо, а не неженское лицо. Он мне объяснил что прилагательные пишутся слитно только тогда, когда могут заменяться одним другим словом. н.п. невысокий = низкий. Но не женский не равно мужской. Может быть, в данном примере, неинтересный равно уродливый...


Да, он прав. Но неинтересный значит скучный, банальный. Нет, не уродливый. Это уж слишком)


----------



## Assiduous student

Lyutik said:


> Да, он прав. Но неинтересный значит скучный, банальный. Нет, не уродливый. Это уж слишком)



Спасибо, я понял.


----------



## Lyutik

My pleasure)


----------



## Vx123

Assiduous student said:


> Спасибо. Буду знать. В английском, говорим исключительно "I don't think....."


Can't I say  " I think you are mistaken" ?


----------



## Assiduous student

Vx123 said:


> Can't I say  " I think you are mistaken" ?



Yes, but there is no negative particle in that sentence. If there were, it would go with the "think".


----------



## Okkervil

Assiduous student said:


> Он мне объяснил что прилагательные пишутся слитно только тогда, когда могут заменяться одним другим словом. н.п. невысокий = низкий. Но не женский не равно мужской. Может быть, в данном примере, неинтересный равно уродливый...


 Правила правописания "не" с прилагательными не ограничиваются одним лишь этим соображением.

Коль скоро мы понимаем смысл названия книги, то для "...не женское лицо" мы легко можем найти синонимичную замену (суровое/грубое/отталкивающее и т.п.). Тем не менее,  "не" написано раздельно. Почему? Да потому, что здесь идет отрицание признака, а не утверждение его наличия.

Сравните:
_Это логика не женская_. (отрицание признака)
_Девушка рассуждала с неженской логикой_. (утверждение наличия признака)

В случае с "Он ей неинтересен"/не интересен" возможны оба варианта(первый более предпочтителен) написания в зависимости от смысла. Здесь вопрос стилистики, но не грамматики.
В других же случаях вариант написания может быть только один (в  #11 я привел пару таких примеров).


----------



## Boyar

Офтоп:


Assiduous student said:


> книга Алексиевич*а*


Автор книги - женщина, поэтому правильно говорить и писать: 'книга Алексиевич'. Женские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на _-ич_, *не* склоняются; в любом падеже они имеют одну и ту же форму, без падежных окончаний. Примеры из статьи в Википедии об этой писательнице: 
... по сценарию Светланы Алексиевич  ... (род. п.)
Американский журналист ... ставит Алексиевич в один ряд (вин. п.)

НО мужские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на _-ич_, склоняются как обычно. В той же статье Википедии упоминается писатель Алесь Адамович:
... по рекомендации А. Адамович*а*; ... из документальной книги Алеся Адамович*а* и т.д.


----------



## Assiduous student

Boyar said:


> Офтоп:
> Автор книги - женщина, поэтому правильно говорить и писать: 'книга Алексиевич'. Женские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на _-ич_, *не* склоняются; в любом падеже они имеют одну и ту же форму, без падежных окончаний. Примеры из статьи в Википедии об этой писательнице:
> ... по сценарию Светланы Алексиевич  ... (род. п.)
> Американский журналист ... ставит Алексиевич в один ряд (вин. п.)
> 
> НО мужские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на _-ич_, склоняются как обычно. В той же статье Википедии упоминается писатель Алесь Адамович:
> ... по рекомендации А. Адамович*а*; ... из документальной книги Алеся Адамович*а* и т.д.



Boyar, спасибо за это, не знал об этом.


----------



## veklingua

Lorenc said:


> I'd like to know how to express in Russian the Italian sentence: 'penso di non starle simpatico'; in English it could be translated as 'I think she doesn't like me'


Here 'penso' is not about thinking per se, rather it's about a feeling, a hunch, etc. (Same thing with the English _I don't think she likes me._)  In Russian it's very common to add "что-то", "чем-то", и т.д. when expressing conjecture of this sort:

По-моему, я ей чем-то не нравлюсь.
Мне кажется, она меня за что-то недолюбливает.
Чем-то я ей не по душе.


----------

